# هدية لمن يريد العمل بالحفر فى قطاع ال Mud Logging



## محمود على أحمد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا الملف به كمية دسمة ومبسطة من المعلومات عن الحفر لمن يريد العمل فى ال Mud Logging من الاخوة الكيميائيين وغيرهم وهوأيضا مفيد لكل من يريد العمل بالحفر فى بداية حياته العملية


----------



## Mr.Saykoo (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

Thank you very much dear engineers


----------



## محمود على أحمد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

وجزاك الله خيرا نرجو من الاخوة الانتفاع بهذه المعلومات


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف الملف معطوب


----------



## محمود على أحمد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> اسف الملف معطوب


الملف شغال آخر حلاوة يا اخ نزار


----------



## محب يونس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
ولكن لو هناك مزيد من طرق فحص والنعرف على الطبقات والوصف التفصيلى لكل طبقة


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

good
more effeciency


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

الملف شغال 100%


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> اسف الملف معطوب


الملف شغال عال العال ما فيه اي مشكلة


----------



## mafia1988 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محب يونس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ولكن ماهى خريطة تنكات الحفر


----------



## hamdi76 (26 فبراير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## صالح العفاسي (25 مارس 2010)

حفضك الله وادام علمك اخوك صالح العفاسي .


----------



## moneebhamid (26 مارس 2010)

mashkoooor


----------



## hiine (4 أبريل 2010)

*Thank you very much dear engineers*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ريام الركابي (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم و جزاكم الله خير الجزاءوكثر الله من أمثالكم الملف يشتغل مثل الورد


----------



## هانى شعبان عثمان (8 أغسطس 2010)

اين الملف جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سفير النفط (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز تحياتي


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خير


----------



## بن زاوي رقية أنفال (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ...............................ننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك المميزة والمفيدة.


----------



## مصطفى جوده (17 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## asal_80_77 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## وتبقى ذكرى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذة المعلومات .


----------



## محب يونس (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا والمزيد من المعلومات عن طبيعة الطبقات والتعرف عليها لو بالامكان


----------



## pet (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا أخي على الملف وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
السلام عليكم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 مارس 2012)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rezhwan84 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*


----------



## حسومي (1 أبريل 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## eliker bahij (6 مايو 2012)

Thankssssssssss for sharing.


----------



## dz-batna (6 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي القره غولي (8 مايو 2012)

عاشت يداك


----------

